# Horseradish & Peanut Butter?



## AMSeccia (Jan 18, 2009)

Have any of you ever heard of this quick little appetizer?  A boating friend insists this is his favorite treat, and it sounds so strange to me.

He puts a dollop of peanut butter on a Ritz and then tops it with horseradish (not the saucey stuff).  Half the dock thinks it's great, the rest of us think they're insane.  

I am just wondering how on earth he came up with it!


----------



## QSis (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, got nothing to lose!  I'm going to try it and I'll get my mother to try one, too.  She's a huge horseradish fan and she's always looking for new snacks.

Lee


----------



## GB (Jan 18, 2009)

My initial gut reaction was man does that sound gross, but after I thought about it for a second I decided it sounded really interesting and very possibly delicious. I will definitely give it a try some time.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 18, 2009)

GB, that was the way my thought process went too.  It's not as far fetched as it seems, given that we combine ginger root and peanut butter in some applications.  It's definitely not my thing tho.  Just was wondering if anybody had ever heard of it!


----------



## AnthonyStanley11 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds interesting...but I could see how the flavors work with each other.  I may have to give it a shot!


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Hot always works well with peanuts...a good marriage.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 22, 2009)

At first that does sound a bit strange. However, Wasabi flavored peanuts are fairly popular. I have tried them and they are not bad, so.......


----------

